# Seasoned Crispy Fried Potatoes



## Ol-blue (Oct 17, 2007)

Enjoy these flavorful potatoes with a thick juicy steak.
Enjoy! Debbie

Seasoned Crispy Fried Potatoes







6 cup(s) POTATOES; Sliced Thin.
1 teaspoon(s) ONION POWDER
1 teaspoon(s) PAPRIKA
1/2 to 1 teaspoon(s) SALT
1 teaspoon(s) GARLIC POWDER
1/2 to 1 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
2 tablespoon(s) BUTTER
2 tablespoon(s) OIL
_____

Melt butter along with oil in a skillet.
Add sliced peeled or unpeeled potatoes and toss to coat in oil mixture.
Sprinkle seasoning over potatoes and mix to coat.
Cover pan and cook about for 15 minutes on medium heat or until potatoes are tender, flipping potatoes over occasionally.
Remove lid the last few minutes for a crispier potato if desired.
Serves 4 to 5
_____


----------



## miniman (Oct 17, 2007)

I do something similar except they are oven baked. Wegde or slice the potatoes and marinate for a few minutes in the seasoning & oil mix. Bake in a single layer in oven at a high temperature for about 45 minutes. Wonderful.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 17, 2007)

miniman said:


> I do something similar except they are oven baked. Wegde or slice the potatoes and marinate for a few minutes in the seasoning & oil mix. Bake in a single layer in oven at a high temperature for about 45 minutes. Wonderful.


 
Sounds good. I will have to try baking it one time. Thanks for sharing. Debbie


----------



## pacanis (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmmm, looks like my home fries.
I season them with chili powder when they are about halfway done and cook them with real onion, sweet preferred.  Top off with some sour cream and I'm in heaven. I usually make them this way with pork chops or ribs.... mmmm


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 17, 2007)

pacanis said:


> Hmmmm, looks like my home fries.
> I season them with chili powder when they are about halfway done and cook them with real onion, sweet preferred. Top off with some sour cream and I'm in heaven. I usually make them this way with pork chops or ribs.... mmmm


 
Sounds wonderful. I love chili powder on potatoes.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your recipe, they sure look good.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 17, 2007)

JoAnn L. said:


> Thanks for sharing your recipe, they sure look good.


 
Thank you. I really enjoy sharing them here. Debbie


----------



## flukx (Oct 18, 2007)

Like German bratkartoffeln (fried potatoes). The difference would be first, bacon is fried and removed and then the sliced potatoes are fried in the bacon fat. Crumbled bacon added back in often.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, Debbie.  Potatoes are my friend.


----------



## MJK (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great.  One thing I do to speed up the process is slice the potatoes with either a mandolin to achieve uniform thickness or use an apple slicer that produces wedges.  This way the is some uniformity and I don't get some overcooked because they are too thin and undercooked because they are too thick.  Try these recipes with sweet potatoes too. Ummmmmmm!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

Any special potatos that are better than others for this recipe?---when I'm home I see those Yukon Golds--would they work?  Over here you basically have the  huge wide selection of ONE and it's similar to a russet.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 20, 2007)

Great suggestions, MJK. We love potatoes, too. Flukx, my mom used to make fried potatoes the way you describe it. They are certainly yummy that way, but my arteries won't let me eat them. (Maybe for a treat, though. Hmmmm)


----------



## PytnPlace (Oct 20, 2007)

Yum!  Looks good!  Have you ever tried putting your potatoes in a foil pouch and cooking them on the grill?


----------



## radhuni (Oct 21, 2007)

What a coincidence I had just prepared this potato dish for supper before opening my pc.

I often  prepare this dish because it is my husband's one of the favourite dishes. He take it with plain rice.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 21, 2007)

You are welcome everyone. I hope you enjoy.
 
expatgirl, I really like using  white potatoes, red or the Yukon Golds the best.
 
PytnPlace, I have not tried this recipe with foil but I have cooked a lot of other potato recipes in foil. I'm sure this recipe would be great. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------

